# PSA: Canadian Cartel has Ortovox branded gear on sale



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure if these prices are good or not:

- Two different transceivers available for $159 and $199
- Shovels for $49 and $55
- probe for $55
- packs for $69 and $75

You have to sign up to see prices, but prices include free shipping to Canada.

Canadian Cartel - Canadian Cartel

I won't put the link here because I don't believe in spamming the forum, but if anyone feels like buying with my reference ID I get a $10 store credit. PM me...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds like a good deal on the beacons - which models are they?

which shovels?

how long of probe?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> sounds like a good deal on the beacons - which models are they?
> 
> which shovels?
> 
> how long of probe?


Transceivers are F1 Focus and Patroller Digital ($159 and $195)

Shovels are Pro Alu II and grizzly II ($49 and $55)

Probe is the Carbon 200 cm ($55)

I'm debating about getting some of this stuff so that I'm prepared in a year or two when I decide to start getting into the B/C... If it's a killer deal I'll grab some. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

200cm probe is too short and unacceptable in any situation, any snowpack imo. 

the grizzly II is kinda meh. i don't like that there is not really a collar - i really don't like that you can't remove the blade, but if you have a larger pack i suppose it might be ok

the pro aluma ii is fucking rad. i used the pro aluma 1 for years but it has a circular shaft and it ended up collapsing a little and getting sticky so it stays in the car now... they fixed the shaft on the II

the beacons - you'll get alot of people saying that the f1 is old and sucks compared to modern beacons. i have and still use an f1 and if you know how to use it (which is easy to learn) its no problem. the feedback is mostly auditory and is more difficult to deal with multiple burials than a new +3 or mammut or whatever - but in some ways the feedback is a little more natural... i'm not going to sit here and say buy it but i wouldn't say 'no matter what don't'.

the patroller digital is a digital verson of the f1 it looks like, so same type of mostly auditory feedback - the problem in some cases with digital beacons is the range is compromised - the pat. dig. is only 40m and keep in mind that its on the radio wave arc, not a straight line. i like to have more range than that and if you're going for a modern beacon you should get one with mutli-burial special goodness.


----------



## Sprockett (Jan 9, 2012)

What about the packs? The Cross Rider 22 says that the shovel and probe attach to the outside? Is that an added feature or they won't fit inside/there is no place inside?


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I am looking at the Tour rider 32 and pro alum 2 shovel any thoughts? will that shovel fit in the pack?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

looks like both packs have a 'safety compartment' for storing avy tools. bad idea to run your probe or any part of your shovel on the outside of your pack.

22l is pretty small if you want to do bc with it. 

its hard to say for sure that the aluma II will fit inside without actually trying it in person, but they're both ortovox so its probably a safe bet.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that may be true, but it is pretty widely accepted as a bad idea. if you get sluffed snow can rip your handle or your blade off of your pack, and then your buddy is buried down below you and you're standing around with your dick in your hands...


----------

